# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Death of a majestic eagle

## jay36

Hello everyone

After having a dream last night that I am sure is full of meaning I checked a couple of books I have for help. They were of no help, so I asked Mr Google to point me in the right direction and here I am. A bit about myself.

I am 36 years old and live my partner of the last 17 months. My partner has been going through a difficult time recently relating to childhood trauma. This has had a bit of an impact on our relationship, but we are working through it.

I recently had to leave my job as a driver as I had to forfeit my driving license due to having nocturnal seizures. So, I started studying administration in January and plan to do so until September 2020.

My parents are fundamentalist Christians and dont agree with my same sex relationship. We had a big fallout at the end of last year and I have barely spoken to them since. 

So life has been a little bit trying of late! Its all part of the journey and to be honest I am in general quite happy with the way I have dealt with all these events. I am not depressed or overwhelmed. I am calmly getting on with it as I am quite a laid-back person who simply goes with the flow.

As I was drifting off to sleep last night I experienced three episodes of either nocturnal seizures or sleep paralysis. I cant be certain what they were, maybe it was a mix of both. Anyway I thought this might be an important factor in interpreting the dream. Onto the dream

I had a birds eye view of a majestic eagle flying gracefully, high in the sky. The sky was blue, with not a cloud in sight. I could not see any people, land or anything else at all. Just the bright blue sky and the majestic eagle. I enjoyed the sight, it was calming and beautiful to gaze upon. I then happened to notice four abnormally large eagles approach the lone eagle from behind and above. The four eagles were an incredible sight. They made the lone eagle look like a crow in size and they flew in perfect unison, in a straight line, with the tips of each others wings almost touching with each flap.
As they drew closer to the lone eagle it became clear that they viewed it as prey. Calmly they approached the oblivious eagle from above and sank their talons into it, still in a perfectly straight line, in perfect unison. At this point I could feel the pain of the now captured eagle. It didnt seem to struggle, I dont think it could with having all four eagles locking their talons into it. The eagle now began die. I now watched, from behind, the four eagles fly off into the endless blue sky, with the now lifeless eagle still in their grip.

Well, thats my dream. After having typed this out I think I have come to a better understanding of what its about. I am still very interested to hear peoples views.

Thanks for taking the time to read this

Jason

----------


## Caradon

I love dreaming of eagles. 

I'm of the mind that no one can translate a dream but the dreamer. Since every symbol is only meaningful to the dreamer  in some way, and everything you feel only you are aware of. In my opinion there are no universal dream images or events that mean the same thing to everyone that you can just look up in a book. For example. I saw an eagle so it means this...  Keep in mind that dreams alter on a whim depending on what you are thinking and feeling as it's happening. 

Random rant. I don't know if it's just me. But I hate the way this site is always bouncing around while I'm trying to read or type. It's shitty.  I'm assuming it has to do with the ads maybe. Never use to do that, and no other forum I've been on does that.

----------

